# Ping K15 DRIVER , G20 WOODS, HYBRIDS



## vinny613 (Mar 29, 2012)

Having just returned from 6 months in Afghan, the swing was rusty, but the bank balance was healthy and with the agreement of the better half a treat was in order.  so off to AG i went and having always had my heart set on Pings, yes in my dreams im Westwood, i explained to the chap what i was after, 45 mins later and about 50 balls on the simulator i had settled on a k15 10.5 driver, G20 15* 3 W, and as i have always struggled with long irons , the G20 20* and 23* HYBRID and at 550 notes it was some treat.

but what a treat, drives now sail 230 yds with a hint of draw, even duffed ones go 180, the 3W off the tee travels 180 straight perfect for tight tree lined drives , par 5s are eaten up with 2nd shots with the hybrid leaving pitching wedges into greens for 3 rd shot, my game has been transformed, bad shots are made into average ones , good ones feel and look like westwood, well in my head they do , and im thorougly enjoying the game, 5 rounds on the bounce all well under 90, bear in mind im a 22 handicap and play a very tight par 72 home course, so all in all the best 550 notes i have ever spent. 


cheers AG at gosforth, newcastle.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad you are getting on with the K15 and the G20s - i have similar and the consistency and distance on mishits is amazing.

I love the K15 driver


----------

